# kittn ejected help



## lovecats (Feb 2, 2011)

my 6th kitten has been rejected , mum didnt help it out or cut cord, ive done these but cant get it to latch on now, mum not interested any help please


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya, is mum not interested in all of the or just the one baby? have you weighed the kitten? does she/hee looks smaller than the others? 

This happened with one of my bengal girls, she also had 6 kittens and refused to even look at the little girl, I tried to feed her but she screamed, mum pushed her out of the nest and she sadly passed away a few mins later, its as if mum knew. can you look in her mouth? I think mine have had something wrong as she couldnt feed. Actually have you got any teats have you tried feeding her?


----------



## lovecats (Feb 2, 2011)

ive tried with a syrnge but shes not suckling i had to deliver and cut the cord too. shes the same size as the others, theyre all doin fine


----------



## lovecats (Feb 2, 2011)

mums asleep now too, what am i looking for in her mouth, what will it look like


----------



## lovecats (Feb 2, 2011)

hi also am i ok to be touching the kittens so soon
thanks


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lookf or anything strange like a cleft palate or mouth not formed, what bottle/teat are you using?

with the nipple/teat slowly mouth it on the top of the roof on her mouth, they normally then put their tounge around it and start to suckle rather quick!!

yes its ok you are trying to help so its ok to be doing it, are the others suckling? what does mum do when you show her the kitten will she wash her?


----------



## lovecats (Feb 2, 2011)

no she wont wash her she wont do anything for her, the vet recomended a syringe not a teat so i dont have one, any suggestions


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

some people do use a syringe but i havent, when you put a little milk into her mouth what did she do? did she swallow it?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

does anyone know TJEs contact details shes has raised newborns for about 20years could really do with her help


----------



## lovecats (Feb 2, 2011)

no she didnt swallow it i need to try again i think,


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

have you got any breeders near you that you can call? or even the vets?

if she isnt swallowing and mum is rejecting her and not the others mum might know that something is wrong, its exactly what happened to my bengal girl and her kittens


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

is mum feeding the others? you might be better off mixing her in with the others so their scent gets on her and mum might come round, if not mum just might know that she isnt well


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Found this on a website which backs up Taylorbaby's guess........


"The kitten is probably sick or not developing as well as it should be. If it is a large litter, the mother just might not be physically strong enough to feed all her kittens and usually the weakest kitten will be rejected. 



Read more: Why do mother cats sometimes reject one kitten of a litter | Answerbag http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/474874#ixzz1D6oKtIv5"


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Found this on a website which backs up Taylorbaby's guess........
> 
> "The kitten is probably sick or not developing as well as it should be. If it is a large litter, the mother just might not be physically strong enough to feed all her kittens and usually the weakest kitten will be rejected.
> 
> Read more: Why do mother cats sometimes reject one kitten of a litter | Answerbag http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/474874#ixzz1D6oKtIv5"


yes sadly mums seem to 'know' and the little girl was pushed out by mums nose and she passed away  just happens sometimes


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid the chances are very high that this is a non-viable kitten. If you want to try, try of course, but be aware that the chance of success is low. I use a syringe. It does take a couple of attempts to get them to take it. Feeding newborns isn't as urgent as you would think so it's fine to try again in a couple of hours. The most important thing is that the kitten is kept warm.

Liz


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

All websites point at mum usually knowing something is wrong either to do with health or deformity. The fact the kitten is not taking anything from the syringe could be linked, i.e problem in the mouth area. 

It could also be if the kitten was the last to be born, mum knows she does not have enough milk for all 6, so this kitten being the last is pushed out. But that would noy explain the fact the kitten is not taking the syringe.

Wish I could help further? You mention a vet told you to use a syringe, is that from a previous incident?If not what else did he/she say?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

jamie1977 said:


> It could also be if the kitten was the last to be born, mum knows she does not have enough milk for all 6, so this kitten being the last is pushed out.


I've never heard that one and am rather cynical about it. I've had litters up to 9 without Mum pushing one out, and small litters where Mum has rejected the whole lot.

Liz


----------



## lovecats (Feb 2, 2011)

ive looked in her mouth and its fine, she keeps turning her head away from the milk and crying, she feels warm enough, maybe ill leave her alone for an hour and then see how things are.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

lizward said:


> I've never heard that one and am rather cynical about it. I've had litters up to 9 without Mum pushing one out, and small litters where Mum has rejected the whole lot.
> 
> Liz


It's usually the mother knows something is wrong with that kitten, but in rare cases can be the shortage of milk.


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

pop her up besides mums head end (ie around her front leg) and see how she goes for a while as Liz said they can survive without food, heat is the most important thing, as has already been said cats have an instinct and she may know there is something up with this baby.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lovecats said:


> ive looked in her mouth and its fine, she keeps turning her head away from the milk and crying, she feels warm enough, maybe ill leave her alone for an hour and then see how things are.


oh no this is exactly what the little girl i had do she screamed aswell when i tired to feed her   put her in with mum & the kittens and watch them see if she trys to suckle



jamie1977 said:


> It's usually the mother knows something is wrong with that kitten, but in rare cases can be the shortage of milk.


ive never known a mum to *know* how much milk she has lol!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

my advice would be sit with the mother and just keep trying tp encourage the kitten who is rejected to suckle. If you cant then take the kitten to a vet who may show you how to tube, syringe feed.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the advice ill let u know what happens


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you are best off asking a vet to check the kitten over, unless you already have. Everyone here can pass on tips either from own experience or via online sources etc, which is handy. But only a vet can tell you for 100% sure what is wrong with your kitten. If the vet gives the kitten a clean bill of health then I am sure everyone here will gladly pass on tips of nursing etc if required. In the meantime keep it warm. Wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 2, 2011)

mum is panting heavily and quickly is this normal


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lovecats said:


> mum is panting heavily and quickly is this normal


she might be having another one, to be honest id call the vet and poss take mum & babies in, not something i would normally do but in this case i think it might be worth it x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> I think you are best off asking a vet to check the kitten over, unless you already have. Everyone here can pass on tips either from own experience or via online sources etc, which is handy. But only a vet can tell you for 100% sure what is wrong with your kitten. If the vet gives the kitten a clean bill of health then I am sure everyone here will gladly pass on tips of nursing etc if required. In the meantime keep it warm. Wish you all the luck in the world.


not always true, i had 2 kittens fade and die, the vets said it just happens, unless you have a post mortom, which i did and nothing was wrong it just wasnt mean to be, however i do think a call to the vets is in need.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

How old is mum? And not sure about the panting? 

Another reason they push kittens away (though usually not just the one, as in your case, is because there is still a kitten inside - usually stuck). Do not think it's that as she has just rejected one. But mentioning it just in case.

Still think you should seek the advice of a vet.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

did you call the vet??


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Em!

Dunno if I can help here!
But TillysDream/Mr Darcy sez

The kitten will now have been handled by humans - so you need to rub the kitten - all over along the mothers bottom jaw (where the glands are) you have to do this thoroughly and all over the kitten! Also rubbing the kitten along the base of the mums tail (guess where its bum is)
Hope this helps!
off to see if TJ has sent some info too!

DT


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Em!
> 
> Dunno if I can help here!
> But TillysDream/Mr Darcy sez
> ...


that wont matter mum rejected it from the time it was born  so it isnt the smell, i did say put the kitten back into the litter to get their smell on it, but the kit wont feed either, i think a vet is needed if mum is in distress not feeding and shaking/panting


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

If this and other cats pregnancies are planned, surely you have a breeding mentor arranged? If not call your cat's breeder, they may talk you through things ...

You don't sound at all experienced and you need experienced help. Call vet now and ask for professional advice, if kitten will not feed it may, as said need to be tube fed. Unfortunately if there is an issue, you need a vet to check this little one over, check for cleft palate, any obvious abnormality.

It's your duty to give this kitten EVERY chance and that means speaking to your vet NOW for advice. Mum sounds as though she needs to be seen too 

Hope all is well ...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

hope you are seeking the advice of a vet, best of luck.....x


----------



## lovecats (Feb 2, 2011)

alls well kitten now latched on and mums been up to eat, thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lovecats said:


> alls well kitten now latched on and mums been up to eat, thanks for the advice everyone


keep us updated, bengals dont make the best of mums (some do though of course!) so stay with her!! i cant beleieve that you have another due in 4 weeks and a stud boy as a first time breeder you have jumped in with both feet and hands!!  you are going to have your hands full, remember that bengals need extensive socialization  they are a very hard breed to bred and rear, has to be done properly lol 

make sure you weigh them all the same time everyday and see how much they all gain!

i would however still call a vet for mum and the kits and see if they advise you to go in, kits go downhil within seconds and so can mums, been there done that with my last 2 bengal litters, nearly lost both girls.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Think we all know the answer here!
The mum needs to see a vet!

Forums are great places - but can NEVER be a substitue for a vet!

OP has Tjs contact
and another message in my email from TD/ Mrs Darcy

as below


Tell her that even if kitten is rejected from the start (even before human handling) rubbing kitten on all mums scent points can help mum accept kitten...Vets do this ALL the time in practice, and it does help as long as kitten hasn't got anything medically wrong with it.....
Tell her to be careful with syringe feeding kittens can easily aspirate milk into their tiny lungs, got to do it carefully at side of mouth and very slow tiny amounts!!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

lovecats said:


> mum is panting heavily and quickly is this normal


She may well be too hot. A nest of kittens produces a huge amount of heat.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

lovecats said:


> alls well kitten now latched on and mums been up to eat, thanks for the advice everyone


O that sounds promising, perhaps the little one was just cold.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> keep us updated, bengals dont make the best of mums (some do though of course!) so stay with her!! i cant beleieve that you have another due in 4 weeks and a stud boy as a first time breeder you have jumped in with both feet and hands!!


She's brave, that's for sure!

Liz


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

im glad all seems fine now!!! good luck xx


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

I hope everything is still going okay one of my cats panted quite a birth after they gave birth.


----------

